# 2 netzwerkkarten (nicht für dsl)



## buhman (17. März 2002)

möchte zwei netzwerkkarten einbauen, eine zum spielen die andere zum saugen wie mache ich das (w2k SP2)


----------



## nexus (17. März 2002)

Sorry, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. 
Mit 2 Netzwerkkarten ins Internet gehen funktioniert nicht. 

Aber vielleicht meinst du, dass die eine Netzwerkkarte über TDSL ins Netz gehen soll, die Andere soll im LAN funktionieren. Sowas geht. 
Wenn du da Probleme hast, dann beschreib mal den Fehler oder das Problem das dabei auftritt. 

MFG
   nexus


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. März 2002)

*Nein ..*

Er möchte 2 Netzwerkkarten einbauen um damit
auf einer LANPARTY zu spielen und gleichzeitig
zu saugen.

Das geht, soweit ich weiß nicht, dafür bräuchtest
du 2 Netzwerke auf der ganzen Party, bzw. 2 Ports
am Switch/Hub. Wenn du sowas hast, kannst du das
natürlich machen allerdings weiß ich nicht genau
wie .. Einfach beide Karten einbauen und mit IP
versehen .. hab sowas noch nicht gemacht .. 

Nur für LAN/DSL ..

Pfote


----------



## buhman (18. März 2002)

genau kojote hats verstanden wes kehner wie das geht


----------



## Nils Hitze (19. März 2002)

*Hmhmhm ..*

Also wenn du die 2 Plätze am Switch bekommen hast,
dann hast du automatisch 2 Verbindungen in den 
Einstellungen des Netzwerks.

Ich weiß allerdings wirklich nicht, wie man
dafür sorgt, daß eine Aktion (e.g. copy & paste)
nur die eine Verbindung nutzt. 

Ich muss das nachher zu Hause einfach mal ausprobieren .. 

Pfote, Kojote

_[Nachtrag]
Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen.
Du könntest zum Ziehen einen FTPClient nutzen und diesem
eine bestimmte Verbindung zuweisen. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht
wie ich Halflife oder UnrealT erkläre eine bestimmte Karte
zu benutzen. Bei C&C Renegade kann man einfach eine IP zuweisen,
aber bei HL ??
[/Nachtrag]_


----------



## buhman (19. März 2002)

sehr schön probier ma und sagt dann ma den erfolg(gibs da vielleicht ne proggie zu keine ahnung)


----------



## Confector (21. März 2002)

Ok, jetzt wird hammer. hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht.

1 möglichkeit. Spiele benutzen das TCP/IP protokoll. meistens. wenn du nun der einen karte nur das TCP/IP protokoll verpasst, und der anderen nur das IPX protokol, dann dürftest du von den PC's saugen können, die nur das IPX protokoll drauf haben. Also wird das wohl nix, weil alle dann 2 karten brauchen. Stimmt das überhaupt was ich sage? :] ich glaube schon. 

theortisch zieht die eine karte dann doch von dem pc über das IPX protokoll, zocken aber über das TCP/IP. 

keine Ahnung. ?!?!


----------



## ERkann (21. März 2002)

Hallo,

Was für ein Quatsch dafür zwei verbindungen zu nutzen .

Das saugen frisst sowieso an ressourcen und die 2. Karte dann noch zusätzlich. 

fazit: lieber einen 2. Rechner zum saugen nutzen der auf einer anderen Bandbreite rumhüpft.

sonst wird das spielen wie beim 56k Modem.

Gruss ICHKANN


----------



## Confector (21. März 2002)

ist schon richtig das das daddeln dann zur Slideshow wird. du aber danach hat mich keiner gefragt und die Theorie ist doch interressant genug oder nich? 

ich finds interessant :]

cya


----------

